# Grizzly G0604X 6'' jointer troubles(New)



## jaybellisle (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys I just purchased a new grizzly G0604x 6'' Parallelogram jointer and I was wondering if anybody was having any problems with this machine as far as with setting the knives and co-planing the tables? When I first started messing with this machine I used the knive setting jig that came with this machine and I set it up and I noticed if you were to run wood through it that you could only take very very light shaving and I am talking maybe 1/32 at the most and that would clear the cutterhead. To me this does not seam right? So a couple days later I bought a new straight edge(50'' lee valley) and a one way multi gauge to set this up, so when I did that I raised the knives up a little higher to clear the cutterhead and when I did that the jack screws were almost out of threads. Should I contact Grizzly or just go ahead and use it? One more question, how far should the bevel be above the cutterhead and when I use the jig that came with the machine the bevel is just below the cutterhead. I used the jig that came with the machine and this picture shows that if I were to run a piece through it that it would hit the cutterhead and that is 1/16'' cut. Thanks for the help


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd call Grizzly. Something doesn't seem right. I have that same jointer, which I bought at the Springfield Grizzly store about 3 years ago. I've never had any issues with it, though it hasn't seen tons of use. I checked my blades when I first got it & they were set correctly from the start.

256


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stupid question, but you have tried lowering the indeed table down to get a deeper cut, right?

Beyond that, I must confess I'm not understanding the issue you're having. I gather you're not able to take off enough wood, but I'm clueless after that.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Anytime you have a problem with a new item of any kind you should first make contact with the manufacturer. If you start making changes without their input you could void your warranty.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the picture but the rear table appears to be too low. The cutting edge of the knives need to be level with the rear table.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm understanding the question either. The infeed and the outfeed tables should both be adjustable relative to the cutterhead. You set the outfeed table with the height of the knives at the apex of their rotation (hightest point) and pretty much leave it until the knives get sharpened, then adjust the infeed table for the depth of cut as desired....usually a light cut....~ 1/16" or so. The Wood Whisperer has a good video of how to setup a jointer.


----------



## jaybellisle (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the respones and what I am having trouble with is setting the knives to the correct height according to the manual and it says the have the outfeed table .062'' higher than the cutterhead and when I do that the knives hit the aluminum piece that's attached to the outfeed table, so I have to lower the knives and the bevel is kinda in the cutterhead and when I make a cut it will only take off less than a 1/32 and I put pencil marks on the board and it takes 3 passes before there gone and alot of chatter. I believe the problem is the aluminum piece is not milled correctly, so I will have to contact grizzly which sucks because I was waiting 3 months for this machine as it was on back order when I purchased it now I will probably have to send it back and who knows how long it will take to get it right. I just want to work wood and I hate setting up machines, but I guess that's what you get when you go cheap. lol


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Based on the tools you have to set knives, you may have already seen this, but incase you haven't, thought I'd share it I found a lot of useful info like setting the knives 1-2 thousands above the outfeed table here: https://youtu.be/gO746cuRqV4


----------



## JackSplinters (Apr 2, 2015)

*Grizzly Jointer Problems*

:thumbdown:Grizzly Industrial: The experience from Hell – Buyer Beware!
• I placed an order with Grizzly on 3/16/15 for a Parallelogram Jointer. Paid by CC through Amazon. 
• Received an email the next day from Grizzly that item was backordered until May 18, 2015. “Since we will be unable to ship this item within the time required for orders paid with Amazon accounts, we have cancelled your entire order.”
• Called Grizzly direct and placed new order with credit card, shipping $99 plus $34 for liftgate service.
• Received notice from Grizzly on 3/26/2015 that item was shipped. 
• UPS freight called said Jointer would arrive on 4/1/2015 
• Gave UPS dispatcher my cell phone and asked them to call if they had any questions or problems.
• Took day off from work on 4/1/2015
• UPS freight was no show, no call
• Called UPS at 7 pm to find out why no delivery
• Dispatcher said driver said he didn’t think he could go down my road.
• I explained to Dispatcher that I live next to a commercial farm that sells Wood Pellets, stone, mulch and that large semi-trucks/18 wheelers go down the road every day. In addition there is a cell tower on farm and large commercial cranes often go down road and turn around. Had they taken the time to call me on my cell I could have explained this to the driver.
• Dispatcher said she would have UPS freight manager call me next morning to arrange delivery.
• 4/2/2015 - I take 2nd day off from work. No call from Freight Manager. I call Manager, says he didn’t get Jointer on truck and will have to reschedule for Friday, 4/3/2015. 
• I mention that I’m concerned about damage due to frequent on and off loading of Jointer. 
• Manager states: “The item arrived damaged.” I tell him, then don’t bother delivering a damaged item.
• I call Grizzly, go through phone maze to get Customer Service. I ask for Manager. Talk to Molly. She explains she will rely problems to Grizzly Freight Representative in Bellingham, WA. 
• Jean from Grizzly Freight calls back. I explain whole story again.
• I explain to Jean that I do not want to accept delivery of a damaged planer and then go through the aggravation of having to return damaged parts and order replacement parts. 
• I ask for three things to remedy the problem. 1.) Send a new planer that is undamaged. 2.) Refund the $134 shipping charge since I had to take two vacation days for a no show delivery. 3.) Make sure driver knows that there is plenty of room for a semi truck to turn around. Or put jointer on smaller truck (though not necessary at all).
• Jean tells me that Jointer is on backorder for a month. Jean explains that company will not refund shipping and that I could go pick up the jointer at shipping depot which is an hour from my home. 
Is this anyway to run a company. Is this good customer service? Who wants to take delivery of a precision machine that is damaged and then rebuild with replacement parts!


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Jacksplinters, I don't see how your post relates to setting up jointer knives. 

I've had only minor contact with Grizzly customer service & found them to be very helpful. It seems like your problem is more with UPS than with Grizzly. And it's hard to believe that Grizzly sends damaged packages out the door. Again, probably a UPS problem.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Jacksplinters: That is UPS problem defently not a Grizzly's problem. When UPS picked up the product they had to sign that no damage was seen. Now UPS is saying its damaged............????


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You need to put the manual away and listen to us. The knives should stick out from the head around 1/8". The exact dimension doesn't matter as long as you have all the knives on the head the same. Then when you set the rear table place a steel rule on the rear table and adjust it to where when you rotate the head the knives barely touch the steel rule. It's so slight you can barely feel it but not enough to raise the steel rule off the table. It's not so important how far the rear table is off the head, it's the knife that is important.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't buy the story at all. How would UPS know the jointer was damaged without unpacking it? All they would see if there was damage to the packing. (unless the jointer gets delivered unpacked?)

Did they describe the damage? Anyhoo, this is not a Grizzly problem. It is the delivery company.


----------



## mtz (Mar 7, 2019)

why are you adjusting to the cutter head...set them to the outfeed.....


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

mtz said:


> why are you adjusting to the cutter head...set them to the outfeed.....


4 year old thread, I'm going to bet this is resolved...


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

jaybellisle said:


> Hey guys I just purchased a new grizzly G0604x 6'' Parallelogram jointer and I was wondering if anybody was having any problems with this machine as far as with setting the knives and co-planing the tables? When I first started messing with this machine I used the knive setting jig that came with this machine and I set it up and I noticed if you were to run wood through it that you could only take very very light shaving and I am talking maybe 1/32 at the most and that would clear the cutterhead. To me this does not seam right? So a couple days later I bought a new straight edge(50'' lee valley) and a one way multi gauge to set this up, so when I did that I raised the knives up a little higher to clear the cutterhead and when I did that the jack screws were almost out of threads. Should I contact Grizzly or just go ahead and use it? One more question, how far should the bevel be above the cutterhead and when I use the jig that came with the machine the bevel is just below the cutterhead. I used the jig that came with the machine and this picture shows that if I were to run a piece through it that it would hit the cutterhead and that is 1/16'' cut. Thanks for the help


Call Grizzly. What have you got to lose?. I called tech support once and they were helpful. It is brand new and you are having problems. Call 'em.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

